# Plow for my 2000 Toyota Tundra



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

I called a Merer Distributor and asked about putting a Meyer plow on my 2000 toyota tundra. They told me that Meyer doesn't make a kit for that model.

Does either Fisher or Western make a kit for this truck? I would prefer a Western if they can do it?

Thanx for the help.

Ron


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I am pretty sure that Western makes one. Not sure about Fisher. I would think you would need a plow like they make for the F150 as the front end is pretty light. Not like the old Toyotas. I suppose you could always have a mount made to accept a plow from any manufacturer. I made one for a truck this way. If you choose this route look at models to make sure that you have enough mounting strength. I know that my Toyota dealer warranties plows on the Tacoma and Tundra. I am not sure if this is a Dealer or Factory Warranty. Good Luck!


----------



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

thanx

ron


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

be careful Rb. i know some dealers void the warranty like CTfireman18 said. from what ive seen, most toyotas have sno way plows on them.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Look at Meyers website. They do not list a Tundra plow, but in the plow selection window it looks like a Tumdra at the top to me.


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

My brother in law has a T-100. He had to buy a frame for the Tacoma and modify it to fit his T-100 (Tundra). He put a 7 1/2' Western on it. It has no problems pushing snow. He had to add Timbrens to the front end.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Yes, I agree. I noticed that before on Meyer web site that it looks like a Tundra on the top.


----------



## bdemir (Dec 31, 1999)

It is a tundra on the top!


----------



## Tuck11 (Jan 23, 2008)

When I was looking for a plow for my 2000 Tundra, Snow-way was the only one that offered a plow. It is because the front end of the Tundra is kind of light weight and the snow-way with the lexan push board is lighter than other plows.
I have had the Snow-way on my truck since 2000 and have had no problems.

Mike
2000 Tundra
2000 Snow-way 24D


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

do you realize that this thread is over 6 years old


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

plowman4life;499295 said:


> do you realize that this thread is over 6 years old


Haha... well I was gonna post about the guy who mentioned "warranty" and say that I don't think anything would still be under warranty now, but then I saw when this thread was actually begun.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

YardMedic;499304 said:


> Haha... well I was gonna post about the guy who mentioned "warranty" and say that I don't think anything would still be under warranty now, but then I saw when this thread was actually begun.


Me too, HAHA

I was like "warranty on a 2000 Tundra?"


----------

